# LDN (aka Low Dose Naltrexone) tips



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey,

wisely or otherwise I've ordered LDN which should arrive shortly. Does anyone have any tips? My plan is to take 5mg for a month or so, then titrate up should I not respond (sufficiently). Anything else?

Cheers, Pete


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Is that "low" enough? Have you joined the LDN support group in yahoo groups?


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

jaumeb said:


> Is that "low" enough? Have you joined the LDN support group in yahoo groups?


I believe so.

Just joined it. Seems a well-meaning but somewhat... biased crowd. Just a scan of the IBS-related posts revealed a fair amount of bad advice.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

twonK said:


> I believe so.
> 
> Just joined it. Seems a well-meaning but somewhat... biased crowd. Just a scan of the IBS-related posts revealed a fair amount of bad advice.


I agree.


----------

